# My pregnant girl...



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

...is not feeling so well at the moment. Watch her view, I really would like to help my little mouse.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ach Gottchen, sie sieht ja ganz weinerlich aus! Ich druecke die Daumen, dass alles sehr bald und problemlos vorbei ist. Freu mich auf die Fotos!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, poor little girl! She looks miserable. When is she due? For her sake, I hope it's soon. Please give her a gentle belly rub from me :hug:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

AWWW - poor little thing. Is she eating? Give her a hug for me.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poor little girl! I hope she feels better soon! It's already Spring where you are, that would make me feel better!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I would be uncomfortable too if I had 8 little ones squirming around inside me. I hope she feels better soon. She is a sweet looking girl.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, poor baby. I'm sending her gentle rubs and healing vibes. I hope she'd due soon so she can get past this.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Awww, look at those eyes. She looks like she's trying to put on a brave face. Bless. She needs some TLC -- wish I could give her a cuddle. I love preggo mamas (I'm an OB nurse!)!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She sure is a pretty thing. She looks like she'll make a great mommy,when the time comes. How long before the puppies are due?


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

So do I !!! The doctor said, 8 are for sure, but we have to expect more. (Same procedure than last year). I´m really worried in the moment, she don´t want to eat anything. Today I gave her stewed Filet mignon (beef) with her Birth-Aid Powder.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor little girl. She does look uncomfortable. I hope she's due soon. Give her kisses and gentle tummy scratches from us.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh, Matina...I hope she has those puppies soon! Poor momma...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Ach Gottchen, sie sieht ja ganz weinerlich aus! Ich druecke die Daumen, dass alles sehr bald und problemlos vorbei ist. Freu mich auf die Fotos!


Yes. What she said! lol I have no idea what Maryam said, but I'm sure she was nice. 

Your girl looks so pretty, though a bit on the sad side. I guess she's using up her energy for her wee ones. When will they be born?

Love that tree full of blossoms outside your window! Apple blossoms, right?

Good luck Ciara!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL, Marj, you crack me up, but you were right, I was saying nice things (for once) 

Martina, have the puppies arrived yet? Is the mommy doing OK? Please keep us posted...with pics :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We want PUPPIES! We want PUPPIES! 

Okay I am trying to hurry the stork along!


----------

